# RWTM



## RWTM (Mar 24, 2022)

What is a *RWTM?*


----------



## NKG (Mar 24, 2022)

Why do you troll this site?


----------



## RWTM (Mar 24, 2022)

™️


----------



## RWTM (Mar 24, 2022)

™️


----------



## NKG (Mar 24, 2022)

RWTM said:


> At least I still work at target lmao no CA’s either. Plus just got a 50¢ raise


Was that supposed to be a burn because alot of people don't actually work at Target on here


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 24, 2022)

The RWTM is suppose to verify the count on the header label matches the # of labels and that there are enough cartons on the pallet. If there are discrepancies we log them in the computer “real time”.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 24, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The RWTM is suppose to verify the count on the header label matches the # of labels and that there are enough cartons on the pallet. If there are discrepancies we log them in the computer “real time”.


The only RWTM we have is from WHS and they do nothing but ReWork. We need someone at my DC who audits any pallets that get to OB


----------



## RWTM (Mar 25, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> The only RWTM we have is from WHS and they do nothing but ReWork. We need someone at my DC who audits any pallets that get to OB


Yea it’s bad. Navigating DPM with 12 sorters and different batches gets ridiculous. + UDC freight in the mix wow. TGIF


----------



## Tacopie (Mar 25, 2022)

Ready wear team member


----------



## RWTM (Mar 25, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The RWTM is suppose to verify the count on the header label matches the # of labels and that there are enough cartons on the pallet. If there are discrepancies we log them in the computer “real time”.


That’s what the SOP still states.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 13, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The RWTM is suppose to verify the count on the header label matches the # of labels and that there are enough cartons on the pallet. If there are discrepancies we log them in the computer “real time”.


@Bartiger


Gabrigawr said:


> The only RWTM we have is from WHS and they do nothing but ReWork. We need someone at my DC who audits any pallets that get to OB


@Bartiger

Ask your LWW who your RWTM is… I think we have 5 or 6 in all of OB but really 2.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 14, 2022)

RWTM said:


> @Bartiger
> 
> @Bartiger
> 
> Ask your LWW who your RWTM is… I think we have 5 or 6 in all of OB but really 2.


By any chance is there a JI or Best practices that states what an OB RWTM is supposed to do? If so I can show it to my building and have people designated to doing it.


----------



## Luck (Apr 14, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> By any chance is there a JI or Best practices that states what an OB RWTM is supposed to do? If so I can show it to my building and have people designated to doing it.


OB Rework TM isnt a standard thing. Its WH that takes care of it (as well as ICQA for large issues) at most DCs, and its a ~1-2 hour end of the day deal.

Really the need for a dedicated role is an indication that things are really bad at that DC. We hardly fill a single pallet with rework these days at my DC.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 14, 2022)

Luck said:


> OB Rework TM is a standard thing. Its WH that takes care of it (as well as ICQA for large issues) at most DCs, and its a ~1-2 hour end of the day deal.
> 
> Really the need for a dedicated role is an indication that things are really bad at that DC. We hardly fill a single pallet with rework these days at my DC.


Than I definitely need to get with you in what your rework team member does. At my DC WHS takes care of rework but our NC rework gets so bad we can't put anything there anymore and depal rework is just about the same. The 1-2 hour at the EOS is definitely not what we do. They usually staff someone in RW all night. Where would they have a Standard for it? The only RW we do in OB is on the mezz unless that what they count at my DC but no one in my DC in OB is ever dedicated to do RW only.


----------



## Luck (Apr 14, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Than I definitely need to get with you in what your rework team member does. At my DC WHS takes care of rework but our NC rework gets so bad we can't put anything there anymore and depal rework is just about the same. The 1-2 hour at the EOS is definitely not what we do. They usually staff someone in RW all night. Where would they have a Standard for it? The only RW we do in OB is on the mezz unless that what they count at my DC but no one in my DC in OB is ever dedicated to do RW only.


Yeah i just realized i blundered and said IS when I meant ISNT lol. 
I think RWTMs DC is the only one with an OB person doing NC rework. 

Sorry to hear yours is that bad too. We got to that point at the peak of the hiring craze but it has gone back down significantly. Especially with inventory going on everything should be adjusted and counted and as accurate as possible right now.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 14, 2022)

Luck said:


> Yeah i just realized i blundered and said IS when I meant ISNT lol.
> I think RWTMs DC is the only one with an OB person doing NC rework.
> 
> Sorry to hear yours is that bad too. We got to that point at the peak of the hiring craze but it has gone back down significantly. Especially with inventory going on everything should be adjusted and counted and as accurate as possible right now.


Yea at my RDC WHS does NC rework and there are times it doesn't even look like the B keys even touched it. It doesn't help we are at full capacity for inventory and have rework be so bad. We are still hiring just no where as much as a few months ago. My building is so scared to fire people that even if they continue to make mistakes they will keep them. Luckily we are losing 4 stores this year so maybe that will help with us getting so much inventory.


----------



## DC Diva (Apr 14, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> The only RWTM we have is from WHS and they do nothing but ReWork. We need someone at my DC who audits any pallets that get to OB


Isn’t that ICQA?


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 14, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Isn’t that ICQA?


I can only assume it varies by DC but in my DC ICQA only checks pallet as they come in and while they are in location. They don't check them once they hit OB


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 3, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> I can only assume it varies by DC but in my DC ICQA only checks pallet as they come in and while they are in location. They don't check them once they hit OB


AZ love as always. How’re you bro bro


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 3, 2022)

Luck said:


> Yeah i just realized i blundered and said IS when I meant ISNT lol.
> I think RWTMs DC is the only one with an OB person doing NC rework.
> 
> Sorry to hear yours is that bad too. We got to that point at the peak of the hiring craze but it has gone back down significantly. Especially with inventory going on everything should be adjusted and counted and as accurate as possible right now.


Nah we don’t RWTM anymore.


----------

